# I can't believe these are 8 bucks



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

The bad Well, they aren't brass and fancy looking, and you can't brag about how much they cost.

Haha! Well forget about them, then.  I might have to pick some up next time I'm at Woodcraft.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Second this review. These dogs are like every other Kreg product I have ever used… highest quality. Plus, they don't mar (marr?) the workpiece like the brass knurled ones can.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the review Joe. For $8 I would be foolish to keep buying 3/4" dowels.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice review , Joe : )


----------



## Beaver_Lumber (Feb 9, 2012)

Got to agree with this review. I also own a set too. I was eager to get those from Veritas but wanted 4. At 22$ per pair, that was a whopping 44$. A little too much at my taste. One of my friend is a Kreg dealer and showed me those little buddies when he got them last year. At 8$, I decided to give these a try and was confident that I would not loose much if they didn't perform as expected. They proved me wrong! Talk about a well invested 8$ instead…


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review!
I'm grabbing a set just because they're blue.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

They look really nice. Do they have a spring to keep them in place for oversized holes?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice share! Now to build a serviceable workbench…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Ive seen these before but never really thought much about them…good to know


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice review! These look handy!

Don't forget, for the cost of two hanger bolts, two wing nuts, and a piece of scrap, you can add pop-up stops to your bench…

Not mine, found on the web….


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Joe. Good review and I plan on picking up a set next time I'm in there.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the same set and think they're great.


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

Currently $11.95 and free shipping via Amazon (Set of 4)

www.amazon.com/KREG-4-Piece-Bench-Kreg-KKS1070/dp/B0073DRU82/


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The seller in the $11.95 listing is hartville tool.

Amazon has them for $7.99 shipped if you're a prime member.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a set and love them! I like that they are plastic because it won't mess up your plane iron if you hit one by mistake. Great review!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I had these in my hand and put them back on the shelf. Thanks for giving me a trip back to the store. Good review.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

*Good for you! Nice to see a decent "deal" once in a while. Personally I do not buy Kreg items because they think their name is made of gold. Stop buying a brand name like that and watch how much they think about their goods when the price falls through the floor. It is also my opinion why Americans buy so many goods from other countries, they produce tools, jigs and what not that work the same but are about 1/3rd the cost.*


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I'm in! - Thanks for the review!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

> *Good for you! Nice to see a decent "deal" once in a while. Personally I do not buy Kreg items because they think their name is made of gold. Stop buying a brand name like that and watch how much they think about their goods when the price falls through the floor. It is also my opinion why Americans buy so many goods from other countries, they produce tools, jigs and what not that work the same but are about 1/3rd the cost.*
> 
> - Edwardnorton


Hey Edwardnorton, I'm still watching Kreg pricing, has it dropped through the floor yet? They make great stuff and most if it is reasonably priced. They sell some of the most innovative products in the woodworking industry. I am happy to support them when I can. You think Kreg thinks their name is made of gold??? Have you looked at Lie Nielsen? Woodpeckers? I think you may want to review other manufacturers before singling out Kreg. Big fan here. One of many, very many.


----------

